# March 2012 Challenge disscusion thread ( A Tazza )



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

Please post and questions / comments here


----------



## nev (1 Mar 2012)

last month engineering , this month baking! :wink: 

*must* the tazza be made from three pieces? no combined foot/ stem combo or similar? 


and must the cake be edible? :twisted:


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

nev":2ild4yhu said:


> last month engineering , this month baking! :wink:
> 
> *must* the tazza be made from three pieces? no combined foot/ stem combo or similar?
> 
> ...




Yes please 3 pieces as this then gives a combination of faceplate / chuck turning and spindle work together 

And yes please a real cake :mrgreen: 

If you dont eat cake I can PM you my address :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jumps (1 Mar 2012)

Can we glue bits together before turning them? For example a couple of pieces to create sufficient thickness to turn the upright from? Taking this a little further, can we inlay contrasting woods rather than paint, stain or burn the poor thing


----------



## boysie39 (1 Mar 2012)

Can Wheaten or Brown bread be used instead of a cake because that is what the cookery class in my area is doing this month. :roll:  Will hold off booking in 'till I get an answer   .Will have to buy an apron as well and a white hat. Might be as well if you said No.


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

jumps":34ufk5jl said:


> Can we glue bits together before turning them? For example a couple of pieces to create sufficient thickness to turn the upright from? Taking this a little further, can we inlay contrasting woods rather than paint, stain or burn the poor thing




If we allow multiple pieces of wood to be used it could continue on to the top and the base and we could end up with segmented work with 50 or 60 pieces 

It then becomes more of a carpentry challenge involving planers . thicknessers , chop saws etc 

so as it is a turning challenge the base stem and top need to be from one piece of wood each item 

Yes if you want to include inlay as decoration you can :wink:


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

boysie39":207nytlp said:


> Can Wheaten or Brown bread be used instead of a cake because that is what the cookery class in my area is doing this month. :roll:  Will hold off booking in 'till I get an answer   .Will have to buy an apron as well and a white hat. Might be as well if you said No.




Cake only please , home made or shop purchased ( this shows if its fit for purpose )


----------



## jumps (1 Mar 2012)

Blister":1ju02c0n said:


> jumps":1ju02c0n said:
> 
> 
> > Can we glue bits together before turning them? For example a couple of pieces to create sufficient thickness to turn the upright from? Taking this a little further, can we inlay contrasting woods rather than paint, stain or burn the poor thing
> ...



thanks for the clarity


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Mar 2012)

How many layers does the cake have to be? :lol:


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

gregmcateer":1lt83mek said:


> How many layers does the cake have to be? :lol:




1 or 2 :mrgreen: 

but not segmented until you are ready to eat it :lol:


----------



## henton49er (1 Mar 2012)

With respect to the cake, I am (not) assuming the following:-

_The cake must be made in 3 components ( Base / middle gooey bit / Top )

Must be no more than 8 inches high , any diameter 

Any cake type 

All components are to be oven baked and made of cake , 

You are not allowed to use glue for the assembly of your cake after photos have been taken 

Colouring / icing / burning (!!) / piercing allowed 

Any entry's that are outside the rules and requirements will not be judged

Paul’s Criteria:
It has to be fit for eating and scrumptious as it will be food 
I don't mind if people want to use decoration but form, function and finish will be top of my list when judging.

The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum )

NO Critique or comments on any work until April Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state cake type if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )_

Would this be correct?? :twisted: :twisted: 

Mike


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (1 Mar 2012)

I have an issue. My lathe only takes upto 6" blanks and unless I have a flat top (no sides) I would need a 5" cake and as these are not really available the stand will not be fit for purpose. Well a 6" cake stand isn't really a cake stand, its a cup cake stand.


----------



## Wood spoiler (1 Mar 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":3lfv0ped said:


> I have an issue. My lathe only takes upto 6" blanks and unless I have a flat top (no sides) I would need a 5" cake and as these are not really available the stand will not be fit for purpose. Well a 6" cake stand isn't really a cake stand, its a cup cake stand.



One word. Proportionality

Have you ever looked at dolls house models? Perfect in every way except one twelfth the scale.

If all proportions are right - including the cake - which then can be a cup cake no-one will be none the wiser. We have a cake tin which is 6" so if you can do a 6" blank you're sorted.

I am sure you will be able to sort it.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (1 Mar 2012)

Wood spoiler":1m23jmiq said:


> Hudson Carpentry":1m23jmiq said:
> 
> 
> > I have an issue. My lathe only takes upto 6" blanks and unless I have a flat top (no sides) I would need a 5" cake and as these are not really available the stand will not be fit for purpose. Well a 6" cake stand isn't really a cake stand, its a cup cake stand.
> ...



Yes my first thought was to make it to a scale but with it needing to be fit for purpose and still be a Tazza I don't see how a 6" top will be fit for purpose and classed as a tazza plus for it to be a proper tazza don't it need to have a side of some sort (cup or bowel type shape) meaning a 6" cake wouldn't fit on it???


----------



## boysie39 (2 Mar 2012)

Jeez, this is getting out of hand altogether, here are you members discussing how to make a bloody Tazza and me up to me oxters in flour trying to make a two layer cake :shock: .
I mean how is a bloke going to be able to get the main part right if youse keep butting in with questions about a feckin Tazza. :x :x 
PS Paul which do you prefer Jam or Cream :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Mar 2012)

I suppose a Tazza Tazza is out of the question?







Well, it could be a BLEEDIN GREAT doughnut in there?


----------



## nev (3 Mar 2012)

serious question - Is Le Judge expecting the platter part to be flat (so you can slice and slide cake slice off) or is a lip allowed? 
I've never used/ seen/ made one before and there seem to many variations.


----------



## Blister (3 Mar 2012)

Nev

The design is up to you 

Paul did say this in his PM to me re the criteria 

" Perhaps it's worth emphasising the cake stand part as some tazzas I've seen were effectively an elevated fruit bowl - which wouldn't be practical for use as a cake stand "

:wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Mar 2012)

Blister":3s6145et said:


> Nev
> 
> The design is up to you
> 
> ...



Perfect which means I can use a flat top. Its not technically a Tazza if its not a bowl or cup top though which is why I was questioning.

As for the cake. My other half has a cake making business \/


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Mar 2012)

Hudson Cakery ?


----------



## henton49er (3 Mar 2012)

monkeybiter":3ge7xtx1 said:


> Hudson Cakery ?



No, surely its "Hudson Bay-kery"!! :twisted: :twisted: 

Mike


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Mar 2012)

henton49er":1t25orbw said:


> monkeybiter":1t25orbw said:
> 
> 
> > Hudson Cakery ?
> ...



Groan =D>


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Mar 2012)

My names to good for her hehehe.

Cake Mine Special


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Mar 2012)

boysie39":39samml1 said:


> Jeez, this is getting out of hand altogether, here are you members discussing how to make a bloody Tazza and me up to me oxters in flour trying to make a two layer cake :shock: .
> I mean how is a bloke going to be able to get the main part right if youse keep butting in with questions about a feckin Tazza. :x :x
> PS Paul which do you prefer Jam or Cream :wink: :wink:



Excellent, Boysie - It's the way you tell 'em! =D> =D>


----------



## Hesh (6 Mar 2012)

Cake design aside, the wood for my piece arrived today, design in my head and on paper and a day off tomorrow so with a bit of luck I can get cracking. A big thumbs up to Turners Retreat by the way as I ordered the blanks on Sunday afternoon and they were on my desk by lunchtime today, I don't normally like ordering blanks off the net as I like to see them first but I have to say I am very happy with what was sent so credit where credits due.

Steve


----------



## duncanh (7 Mar 2012)

The rules say _'Colouring / texturing / burning / piercing allowed'_ - is carving allowed? You could, I guess say that carving is just a strict form of texturing


----------



## Blister (7 Mar 2012)

duncanh":3f8gfgcn said:


> The rules say _'Colouring / texturing / burning / piercing allowed'_ - is carving allowed? You could, I guess say that carving is just a strict form of texturing




Yes it is :wink:


----------



## nev (17 Mar 2012)

(homer) woo hoo!
Tazza done, now just got the cake challenge to try


----------



## Wood spoiler (17 Mar 2012)

nev":3tujrqab said:


> (homer) woo hoo!
> Tazza done, now just got the cake challenge to try


 Me too 

But the big problem is .....

To Doiley or not to Doiley that then is the question.

Now off to cut the crusts off my cucumber sandwiches!


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (17 Mar 2012)

Finally got time to start on the tazza today.
Hopefully have it finished by the end of the week. 

The best part of doing this challenge is that the tazza already has a new home to go and live in once it's done as well. :-D


----------



## boysie39 (18 Mar 2012)

Would an Apple tart count as OK ?? I keep eating the cream cakes , I've put on a stone weight and not a bleddy cake in sight.
Thiis is a holiday weekend over here and no flour delieverys til Wednesday getin tight on time .
Beggining to look at cow pats now with a good dollop of cream who's to know the differance unless Blister wants to taste oh well !!


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Mar 2012)

It would taste sweet, with or without the cream :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hesh (18 Mar 2012)

Just finished the turning part, now for the cake. Was thinking of a suitable one when someone suggested a 'fruit cake', cant quite work out whether they were being helpful or suggesting I'm not quite the full shilling. :lol: :lol: 

Anyway will wait until I have the cake before I take the photo's and mark as finished and ready.

I enjoyed this months challenge and have actually made two, the first one wasnt quite right so fiddled with the dimensions and am now reasonably happy. (one day I'll make something I'm totally happy with - OK maybe not as we all seem to think we can do better dont we)

Steve


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (22 Mar 2012)

Bad news for me - need to withdraw completely from the 2012 challenge.
The wrist has gone again, and it'll be a while before I'm turning properly again. :-(
All because the chisel caught a bleeding knot in the wood. Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Good luck to everyone for the rest of the challenges.


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear the news  

Hope you get fixed soon


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (23 Mar 2012)

Thanks Blister.
Was almost finished the stem for the tazza, and the gouge hit a knot in the wood.
Something popped in the wrist, and now it's up in a huge lump with the strength of a wet paper towel. lol
Can't get it x-rayed for another week yet cos they want the swelling to go down a bit first, but they reckon the bone has gone again. :-(


----------



## Wildman (23 Mar 2012)

now what counts as a hygenic food friendly finish, wax, varnish, french polish? plain vegetable oil would end up going mouldy surely?


----------



## nev (23 Mar 2012)

Wildman":8w90hyro said:


> now what counts as a hygenic food friendly finish, wax, varnish, french polish? plain vegetable oil would end up going mouldy surely?



I asked a similar question post668754.html?hilit=food%20safe#p668754 and i have plumped for a shellac finish. and a doiley.


----------



## boysie39 (23 Mar 2012)

nev":2q3ln6k3 said:


> Wildman":2q3ln6k3 said:
> 
> 
> > now what counts as a hygenic food friendly finish, wax, varnish, french polish? plain vegetable oil would end up going mouldy surely?
> ...



I use WoodDoc 20 ,they have certs for food safety ,pretty good stuff too . I think Phil Irons is the agent on your side .


----------



## boysie39 (23 Mar 2012)

gerrybhoy70":3gf9d72b said:


> Bad news for me - need to withdraw completely from the 2012 challenge.
> The wrist has gone again, and it'll be a while before I'm turning properly again. :-(
> All because the chisel caught a bleeding knot in the wood. Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for the rest of the challenges.


Bit of a Bummer that Gerry , Nev will probley put up a thread for the turner who turns with his feet . :lol: 
I hope it may not be as bad as the first one , Best of luck .


----------



## nev (23 Mar 2012)

boysie39":wg07flgx said:


> gerrybhoy70":wg07flgx said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news for me - need to withdraw completely from the 2012 challenge.
> ...



As if I would! Anyway that'd be no good for Gerry, you cant take your socks off in Scotland until the second week of August, and it'd be to late then!  
Hope you get fixed soon Gerry.


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (23 Mar 2012)

nev":jw8cewha said:


> boysie39":jw8cewha said:
> 
> 
> > gerrybhoy70":jw8cewha said:
> ...



Cheers guys. Looks like a long haul again, but I'll be back at it again at some point - maybe just in time for the 2013 challenge. lol

With the looks of things, I might get the socks off this weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2012)

Sorry Mr. B. #-o 

But I am yet again having to pull out of the challenges. I have to do this due to ill health in the family and the extra time that this takes up.  

Good luck to all and enjoy the challenges and practice, practice, practice. (hammer) 

Leo :-({|=


----------



## boysie39 (24 Mar 2012)

Leo , sorry to hear of somebody being sick in your home. Hope everything works out well for you and the person who is Ill . 
Best of luck and I hope you are back turning very soon God Bless


----------



## Blister (26 Mar 2012)

I am struggling to get my entry done for this month and not made a cake yet 

After my workshop was pulled apart for the big re wire everything is upside down :? 

And I was asked to work a extra shift this week , that did not help with my spare time 

Still I may be able to do something yet :?: 

Time will tell


----------



## henton49er (26 Mar 2012)

Blister":7lxdo640 said:


> ................... and not made a cake yet



Well, I made a cake and within a very short time it had been eaten. Fortunately I managed to get it onto my new Tazza and a quick photo before the vultures descended!! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Wood spoiler (26 Mar 2012)

Blister":1mk1zgky said:


> I am struggling to get my entry done for this month and not made a cake yet
> 
> After my workshop was pulled apart for the big re wire everything is upside down :?
> 
> ...



There is nothing to say you can't get mr Kipling to make your cake!


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Mar 2012)

I won't be entering this month, but I actually thought it was a turning exercise?


----------



## boysie39 (26 Mar 2012)

Jonzjob":39fic888 said:


> I won't be entering this month, but I actually thought it was a turning exercise?



John it is it is . And in the true tradition of the turning fraternity I have made a cake that will turn everybodys tummy :evil:


----------



## Leo (27 Mar 2012)

Thank you Boysie39


----------



## nev (27 Mar 2012)

Jonzjob":97mffanr said:



> I won't be entering this month, but I actually thought it was a turning exercise?



It Is!
I turned the following ingredients into a cake :mrgreen: 

My first WIP.
for the march challenge - a cake  

175g of marge
175g of flour
175g of icing sugar
3 eggs
tsp baking powder
betty crocker frosting
white, red and blue icing

mix together, pour into two tins, cook for 30 mins, remove from oven, allow to cool.

once cool apply copious amounts of betty crocker frosting between the two layers and then all over.












roll out shop bought icing to about 3mm....lift with rolling pin an place over cake.....






smooth from centre out and trim....






roll out the coloured icing, cut to shape and stick onto white icing with a dab of water...











apply text...






deploy hazmat team to clean kitchen

apply cake to tazza, photograph, remove from tazza, EAT!
Clean teeth immediately as amount of sugar in icing is enough to dissolve enamel in milliseconds!

I would have sent you all a slice but it was too nice :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Mar 2012)

Ye Gods! It's a good job you're a good turner!


----------



## Hesh (27 Mar 2012)

Nev, now thats just showing off...................mine was far easier and achieved in two stages.

1) Buy cake No1 which is then deemed unsuitable by friends for Tazza so take to work and eat.
2) Tell said friend to buy an 'appropriate and suitable' cake themselves so I could take the photo's in time. (which they do!!)

These challenges are becoming a bit of a standing joke at home and work with everyone wanting to critique every stage of design and construction before entry..............which is making it even more enjoyable   

Good luck everyone.

Steve


----------



## boysie39 (27 Mar 2012)

Nev ,Nev ,Nev ,surley after all that preperation you could have put the DRAGON on the bloody thing ,. :twisted: :roll:


----------

